# User/Bots per .htaccess aussperren



## k0riz0n (12. Juni 2006)

hi Leute,

dachte ich beteilig mich auch mal an tutorials.de  

Ich habe/hatte bei mir auf Homepage das Problem mit einem Suchmaschinenbot der mit ca. 40 - 50 verschiedenen IPs die Seite durchsucht hat. Das stört natürlich eklatant die Besucherstatistiken. Ergo: der Bot muss weg 

Also sperr ich den bösen Buben per .htaccess aus.


```
SetEnvIf User-Agent "Snapbot" BadRobot
<Files *>
Order allow,deny
Allow from all
Deny from env=BadRobot
</Files>
```
Kurze Erklärung: Kommt ein "User" auf die Seite wird geprüft ob seine User-Agent Kennung den Begriff Snapbot enthält, wenn ja dann bekommt er eine Fehlermeldung ala "403 Zugriff Verboten".
Möchte man weitere "böse Buben" aussperren einfach noch eine Zeile hinzufügen

```
SetEnvIf User-Agent "AndererBot" BadRobot
```

mfg
 stefan


----------

